# 

## tost

.      :    !   ???. 
     ,   -       ?
 , ,              .
Odo   -     , -  -    ? 
         .              . 
, , ,  , ""   ,  :  ** .     .     ,    ,           XVIII .  2006            -    ,    .   
          .               ,       ,      ,    .  ,        .      ,   ,   ,     .   
  ,        .  ,         .      ,     ,        .          .   *  ɻ  * .            .      ,       .  
         ,  .       ,   , ,   ,    .  ,     ,   .  ,    ,          ,       
 ,    ,     ,  .      ,      .            .  ,         .       .   
      ,   ,   ,    ,        . ,  ,    .           , .    .  
           . ,   ,       .           
           ?

----------


## Tail

...   ( ),    
     ,

----------


## Akvarel'

,        ,   ...

----------


## Elen_Ka

(    )       .

----------


## LAEN

> ,        ,   ...

----------


## Tail

> (    )       .

      - .    -

----------


## LAEN

, . 
  ?   ,   ...

----------


## Tail

> , . 
>   ?   ,   ...

      -   .         ,

----------


## Demotivator

,        ,  , ,  .     ,      ,         .  ,         ,      .  
           :  - , , ;  - , ;  - , , .           ,    - .    ,  ,     ,    .       ,    40,    , , .  
     1890        (  )   . .        .          .        ,     ,        .         ,      ,   .   ,    ,         :   , , .  
      . .  ,       .    :    ,    .     ,           . 
         :   .     ,  ,       :     ,      ,      ...       .  
     ,       1906     .        ,       ,     .        ,            .   ,      ,     . , -   , ,         ,      . ,        ,     .          .        ,       .     , . 
       ,               .  ,              :          .    ,     .      .    ,    :   .          .          .  
    ,   .       ,    , 40,     ,         . 
erazer,        )

----------


## 23q

*Demotivator*,  ??   !!!

----------


## Gonosuke

,         .    .   .    ,   .

----------


## Demotivator

,      ,  )

----------


## laithemmer

> ,

  *Gonosuke*,  ? 
  !  !!

----------


## 23q

*Gonosuke*, )   9- ?)

----------


## laithemmer

> 9- ?)

  , ??     ? :(

----------


## Gonosuke

.    ,     .    .

----------


## laithemmer

*Gonosuke*,    ""?     )
   , ,   ?    ?  ? 
   ??

----------


## Gonosuke

" ".       .   ,     .     ,     .

----------


## nickeler

,    , 40.       -    ,    .   .  *Demotivator*,        ?

----------


## Demotivator

,    ))

----------


## *AfinA*

,     ,   .

----------


## 23q

**AfinA**, )))  ...

----------


## Demotivator

'    -   -)

----------


## admin

*Demotivator*,       .   ,    .  ,    -.

----------


## LAEN

> Demotivator,  ??   !!!

        :

----------


## Stronger

""  !?  !

----------


## Demotivator

fragov,   .
      , -   .

----------


## admin

' .  *Demotivator*,   .

----------


## Sky

*Stronger*, ,   .

----------

